# Raymond Trouard



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Did you know about this pianist? 
Raymond Trouard is my new discovery.

Listen to this. How sublime is his playing! Amazing pianist and definitely overlooked!
[




here is his biography https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raymond_Trouard


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Alexei Sultanov (1969-2005) was a great Soviet-Russian pianist. He played at the Chopin international competition and in 1995 jury decided not to give the first prize!

those people were in jury:

Paul Badura-Skoda Halina Czerny-Stefańska Bella Davidovich Jean-Jacques Eigeldinger Jan Ekier Adam Harasiewicz Barbara Hesse-Bukowska Andrzej Jasiński Ivan Klánský Hitoshi Kobayashi Lee Kum-Sing Dominique Merlet Victor Merzhanov Li Mingqiang Hiroko Nakamura Piotr Paleczny Sergio Perticaroli Edith Picht-Axenfeld Bernard Ringeissen Harold C. Schonberg Regina Smendzianka Zbigniew Śliwiński Arie Vardi - jurors for the 1995 Chopin Competiton.

Now we can understand how "much" knowledge they had about music and piano.


----------

